# Advice on Lab Results



## peaches11 (May 19, 2015)

I've been concerned about my thyroid for a few years, however lab results keep coming back as normal. My gyno expressed concern about 5 years ago when she removed severe endo and cysts from multiple areas of my abdomen that my levels were on the low side, but my GP assures me they are normal. Wondering if anyone think I should persue my latest results further?

My main symptoms have been persisting for the last few months: fatigue (currently extreme, although still forcing myself to exercise regularly and eat well), puffy face, regular periods of hoarse voice for no apparent reason, aching thighs and upper arms, resting heart rate 55bpm, about 10kg increase in weight over 2 months, In addition to this I've been having a lot of digestive issues for the last 2-3 months and basically look like I'm pregnant from so much bloating and gas. My doc thinks I'm just under too much stress. Have had pelvic and abdominal ultrasound and these showed normal. My gyno thinks maybe I have more endo/cysts that won't show on an ultrasound, but I really don't want to have anonther surgery if there is no evidence that there is something there to be removed.

T4 (Free): 13.7pmol/L (12.8-20.4)

TSH: 2.3mU/L (0.4-3.8)

T3 (Free): 3.9pmol/L (4-6.8)


----------



## peaches11 (May 19, 2015)

I did call my GP to query whether or not I needed to see her about my T3. I ended up talking to the nurse who didn't want to pass my query on to my GP as my result was "normal".


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T4 (Free): 13.7pmol/L (12.8-20.4)
> 
> TSH: 2.3mU/L (0.4-3.8)
> 
> T3 (Free): 3.9pmol/L (4-6.8)


In range, yes. Normal, no.

Goal for both FT-4 and FT-3 is 3/4 of range.

I would find a new doctor and see if you can start some thyroid replacement medication. 50mcg might be a good starting point.


----------

